
Snap to spend $1B on Amazon cloud services - uptown
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-snap-inc-ipo-idUSKBN15O1U4
======
gigatexal
2 billion on Google cloud and another billion at AWS, how did Azure miss out?
also in the investment note they said they might look at building their own
infrastructure-- that's a lot of spend I wonder what they're planning.

